# Krakower See



## Bihn (2. März 2002)

Hallo Leute, :s 

Ich fahre ende Mai an den Krakower See (wohne in der Feriensiedlung Kiefernhain) zum Angeln. Wer hat Tips für mich( Köder, Angelplätze etc.) :a


----------



## Dude (5. März 2002)

hört sich gar nicht so nach einem Fluss an  ;+


----------



## til (5. März 2002)

See als Fliessgewässer?
Ok, bei uns gibts auch einen &acute;Teich&acute; mit Namen, der ein Schnellfliessender kleiner Kanal ist, aber sonst wär hier vielleicht verschieben des Beitrag durch den Moderator angesagt...


----------



## silurus (5. März 2002)

*Ja, aber...*

#h Hallo Alle miteinander!

Verschieben wäre sicher berechtigt, aber wohin??? :q 

Als Gegenstück zur Rubrik Fließgewässer fehlt hier eine Rubrik für stehende Gewässer. Sie könnte ja zum Beispiel

*"Seen, Teiche, Baggerlöcher"* 

oder so ähnlich heißen. Vielleicht könnten die Moderatoren mal über eine solche Möglichkeit beraten. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Lynx (5. März 2002)

Kommt, Männer
wollt Ihr schon wieder was Neues erfinden?
Angeln Europa oder Allgemein und der Käs ist gegesssen.


----------



## til (5. März 2002)

Wenn schon neues Forum, würd ich &acute;Angeln in Deutschland&acute; vorschlagen.


----------



## Achim_68 (5. März 2002)

Also Leute, ich verschiebe das Thema nach "Angeln in Europa!!!"


----------



## TommyD (5. März 2002)

Hi

Na also jezt ist das Thema bei mir gelandet und fertig.

Also schreibt mal schön was ihr so wisst damit bihn nicht als Schneider nach hause gehen muss.
Ich kann leider nichts zu dem See sagen da ich ihn nicht kenne  #c

Gruß:
_____TommyD


----------



## Bihn (5. März 2002)

Also das einzige was ich weiß ist er gehört zur Mecklenburger Seenplatte und wie TommiD schon schrieb Ihr wollt mich doch nicht als Schneider nachhause gehen lassen :c


----------



## brockmaster (5. März 2002)

Ich war mal dort zum Angeln, dass ist allerdings schon 20 Jahre her. Der See ist einfach riesig groß! Wir sind damals mit dem Kahn drauf rum geschippert und haben eigentlich nicht viel gefangen, wegen mangelnder Ortskenntnis. Vielleicht findet sich noch ein Mecklenburger, der Dir ein paar Tips geben kann. Es gibt dort jede Menge Seen in der Umgebung, wo man gut Angeln kann und die Nebel-ein guter Forellenfluss.
Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, dorthin zu fahren. Für mich ist die Mecklenburger Seenplatte das beste Stück Deutschlands.
Gruß Matthe


----------



## Guen (30. März 2002)

Hallo ,ich war dort auch einmal und bin böse auf die Nase gefallen  :r ,Kartenausgabe durch den Ortsansässigen Fischer der keine Reusen mehr im See hatte(im Mai),das hatte uns schon gewundert !Gefangen haben wir nur handlange Hechte und Barsche ,der See war total Sauergefischt,ein "Ranger" erzählte uns das verschiedene Seen mit Strom befischt wurden !Wir sind dann am zweiten Tag abgereist  :e !

Leider weiss ich den Namen des Sees nicht mehr ,zählte jedenfalls zur Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte und war ein Eldorado für Kanufahrer !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Ace (30. März 2002)

Hallo Bihn
Ich komme ursprünglich aus Meck-Pomm.
den See kenne Ich aber nur vom Hörensagen.
Ist eigentlich typisch wie alle Seen in der Mecklenburger Seenplatte(Schweriner,Plauer See und Müritz u.s.w.)
meist nich sehr tief und oft mit sehr breiten Schilfgürteln und riesigen Seerosenfeldern.
Hauptfische sind Aal,Hecht und Barsch.
Teilweise gibt es sehr gute Karpfenbestände, aber darüber kann ich leider zu diesem See überhaupt nichts sagen.
Trotzdem viel glück.


----------



## Guen (31. März 2002)

Hi ,mein negativ Erlebnis hatte ich nicht am Krakower See sondern am "Käbelicksee" !

Gruss Guen


----------



## anguilla (1. April 2002)

@guen,

ich kann deine erfahrungen nur teilen. zwar nicht an diesem, aber an anderen mecklenburger gewässern. es ist sehr schade, da ich furchtbar gern nach mecklenburg fahre, aber die einheimischen fischer haben leider nicht begriffen, das angler viel mehr geld bringen, als alle fische zu verkaufen...
vielleicht kennt ja jemand gewässer, die noch einen ordentlichen fischbestand haben? ich bin immer interessiert!

petri!

anguilla


----------



## HD4ever (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Krakower See*

mhm .... alles schon lange her ....
gibts da was aktuelles zu diesem See ????
darf man dort einen Außenborder benutzen ????  #c
spiele mit dem Gedanken dort mal ne Woche in nem Ferienhaus zu verbringen ...
lohnt sich die Angelei dort ??? die postings von vor 3-4 Jahren nach ja anscheinend nicht so .... |kopfkrat
allerdings ist man an sonem großen See ohne Boot, Echoltot usw ja auch so ziemlich aufgeschmissen denke ich .....


----------



## Fischers Fritz (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Krakower See*

Also Boot muss verankert sein.
Hab da so ein Prospekt Angeltipps rund um den Krakower see.
Wochenkarte kostet 22€


----------



## JunkieXL (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Krakower See*

Lohnt schon nur brauchst du Tiefenkarten usw um die richtigen Stellen zu finden, angel nachts am Schilfgürtel mit Köderfisch auf Aal das geht da wohl sehr gut ... mit den Motoren hab ich keine Ahnung rauf darfst du aber mit nem Boot. Hechte gibs da auch schöne große man muss sie nur finden  ... Ich selbst war erst einmal da habe aber in der nacht 6 Aale gefangen unweit vom Haus vom verankerten Boot.


----------



## Hurricaneangler (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Krakower See*

@Hd4ever , kann den Krakower See nur empfehlen , fahre  ca . 4-5 mal im Jahr übers We dorthin , da ich dort Verwandte habe . Ab 1.Mai geht es dort rund mit den Hechten , viele und große sind meistens dabei .Aussenborder bis 15 PS sind  meine ich erlaubt .
Gruß


----------



## Bihn (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Krakower See*

Als ich 2002 dort war ging ganz schön die post ab, aber leider nicht bei mir :c  aber bei den anderen Gästen der Anlage die schleppten wie die wilden und zogen die Hechte am Fließband raus. War damals noch Anfänger und mußte halt noch lernen


----------



## oerkel (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Krakower See*

Benzinmotoren sind erlaubt.Aber das schleppen ist gänzlich untersagt. Fisch im See aber genug drin. Hatte beim ersten Stubendurchgang gleich nen 90iger und auf Eis ein 17pfünder...............
Ab 1. Mai gehts weiter mit Räubern.#6 

Mfg Oerkel


----------



## HD4ever (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Krakower See*

hört sich gut an ! #6
konnte auch nicht glauben aus den alten postings das der See soooo schlecht sein soll ....
aber bei sonem Gewässer dieser Größe ist ein Boot + Echolot ja ein unbedingtes muß um da was zu finden .....


----------



## oerkel (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Krakower See*

Ach und habe letztes Jahr das erste mal in meinen Leben ein Aal über 6 Pfund gesehen.Jop, aus diesem See!|rolleyes 

Mfg Örkel


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Krakower See*

B-Mororen sind zwar erlaubt aber nur in einer gewissen Stückzahl auf den See bezogen. Diese Motorberechtigung ist ein begehrtes Tauch/Verkaufsobjekt unter den einheimischen Anglern. Allerdings weis ich nun nicht wie es sich dabei mit "Wanderbooten" verhält..................


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Krakower See*

Der KRAKOWER SEE ist nicht gerade das beste Angelgewässer.
Ich habe da im letzten Jahr mal eine Woche geangelt.

War verdammt enttäuscht ............

Außer nen paar kleinen Barschen und  nachts ein paar kleine Aale war da nichts zu holen.
Der See macht optisch einen sehr guten Eindruck.
Jedoch zu fangen is da nichts mehr.Die einzigen Fische scheinen beim Restaurantsbesitzer in der Hälterung zu schwimmen.
Ich habe alle Ecken mit dem Boot abgesucht .......NIX NICHT#d 

Es gibt sehr schöne Schilfinseln im See,die auf gute Hechte schliessen lassen sollten .......... aber NIX.

Wer dort mit dem Boot angelt muss übrigens mit dem Motor aufpassen.

Es wird sehr häufig sehr flach.

Aber der Weg lohnt eh nicht.

der Wolfsbarsch#c


----------



## Fischers Fritz (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Krakower See*

Köderfisch gibts genug.:q


----------



## Willebrord (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Krakower See*

Ich habe mich vor zwei Wochen wegen Urlaub im August dort umgesehen, war an der Bungalowsiedlung "am Waldweg". Hätte mich beinahe entschieden (Preise und Unterkunft manierlich), aber meine Frau hatte noch andere Ideen. Ruderboot war im Hauspreis inbegriffen
Genauere Info siehe www.Krakow-am-See.de 
Nach Auskunft eines Bungalowvermieters, den ich da traf und der selber angelt: guter Fischbestand in Hecht, Barsch und Weißfischarten, gute Wasserqualität, Aal nicht so richtig.
Folgende Besonderheiten: 
Der nördliche Teil des Krakower Sees ist, so weit ich sehen konnte, an dem Westufer reich mit Ferienhäusern und Datschen besät, am Ostufer eher freie Landschaft. Die Gelegekante ist gut mit Schilf bestanden. Wassertiefe ???
In der Nordostecke befindet sich im Ort Serrahn eine unter Ornithologen bekannte Vogelbeobachtungsstation.
Der See hat in der Mitte eine Wespentaille, die von einer kleinen Straße überquert wird.
Der nördliche Teil ist zu beangeln, der südliche Teil ist Naturschutzgebiet und darf nicht beangelt werden.
Da wir uns schließlich für den Fürstensee in der Nähe von Neustrelitz entschieden haben, habe ich nicht weiter nachgefragt.
That´s all I know.|kopfkrat 
Gruß


Willebrord


----------



## oerkel (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Krakower See*

Schönes Ding!#6


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Krakower See*

Genauere Info siehe www.Krakow-am-See.de 
*toller link,tolle seite.*

der see ist wunderschön !!

das umfeld auch !!

nur wenn die gemeinde auf ihrer website nicht einmal etwas für angler parat hat,will man keine angler haben oder man will die angelnden gäste nicht enttäuschen.

so sehe ich das !!

der wolfsbarsch|kopfkrat


----------



## VioLK (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Krakower See*

Hi,

werde Anfang Juli für 2 Wochen an den Krakower See fahren.
Mir scheint dieses Gewässer anglerisch sehr interessant. Die Sattelitenbilder sagen ja schon einiges: Grosse Teile des Ufers sind dicht bewachsen, ideal fürs Raubfischangeln vom Boot aus. Laut Tiefenkarte (leider eine sehr grobe) ziehen sich einige Flachwasserbereiche bis weit in den See hinaus.
Hab jedenfalls mal Infomaterial angefordert. Mal sehen was man da noch so erfährt. Melde mich, sobald ich genaueres weiss.
Nun noch eine Frage:
Weiss jemand, ob das Nachtangeln an diesem See erlaubt ist?

Gruß,
Vio


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Krakower See*

Hi Vilo,

Das Wort Nachtangelverbot gibt für 95% der Gewässer in Meck-Pomm nicht. Und schon garnicht für die Gewässer des LAV. Da ist Nachtangeln generell erlaubt. Und dieser See gehört zum LAV.Das selbe gilt für die Anzahl der Ruten. 3 sind erlaubt.


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Krakower See*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Vilo,
> 
> Das Wort Nachtangelverbot gibt für 95% der Gewässer in Meck-Pomm nicht. Und schon garnicht für die Gewässer des LAV. Da ist Nachtangeln generell erlaubt. Und dieser See gehört zum LAV.Das selbe gilt für die Anzahl der Ruten. 3 sind erlaubt.


 
Sorry , hier hab ich mich gründlich verhaun,da hab ich zwei Seen durcheinander gebracht. Der Krakower See ist *kein* Gewässer des LAV. Das ändert aber nicht daran das Nachtangeln erlaubt ist.Die Anzahl der Ruten ist ,*so glaub ich* , auf zwei begrenzt.


----------



## kawa1951 (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Krakower See*

Hallo Viol
Ich habe auch mal am Krakower See Urlaub gemacht. Bin leider an eine Geldgierige Familie geraten.Die Boote waren nicht angemeldet so das uns die Wasserschutzpolizei weg jagte.Das Boot was am Anfang im Preis enthalten war wurde auf einmal mit 20€ am Tag in Rechnung gestellt.usw.
Und die Familie war in ihrem Dorf wohl nicht angesehen was die Dorfgemeinde uns fühlen ließ. Deshalb für mich nieeeee wieder KRAKOW.
Gruß Kawa


----------



## VioLK (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Krakower See*

@kawa1951:
Also da kann ich dich schon mal beruhigen: Ich fahre nicht direkt nach Krakow, sondern gegenüber, nach Serrahn. Die Vermieter machten auf mich bisher einen recht freundlichen und ehrlichen Eindruck. Ich glaube nicht, dass mir so etwas passieren wird. Schade nur, dass Du so eine Negativerfahrung machen musstest.

@Gunnar N.:
Danke erstmal für die Infos. Leider ist mein angefordertes Infomaterial aus Krakow immernoch nicht da. Hatte mich aber schon auf 2-3 Ruten eingestellt.
Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt erstmal beruhigt: Was währe ein Angelurlaub ohne Nachtangeln. Freu mich schon riesig darauf, gemütlich in der Abenddämmerung vom kleinen Boot aus die Schilfkante zu beangeln, wo mich kein Mensch stören kann... *chill*


Ansonsten wie gesagt: Wenn ich mehr weiss, gebe ich die Infos hier für interessierte weiter. Leider kann ich die Tiefenkarte nur privat weitergeben, da Copyright.

Gruß,
Vio


----------



## barschkönig (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Krakower See*

Der Threat ist ja jetzt schon ein bisschen alt, aber ich hoffe es antwortet trotzdem noch jemand.
Ich will in 2 Wochen 1 Woche auf Karpfen an den Krakower Untersee.
Gibt es hier jemanden der einige Erfahrungen dort gemacht hat, im speziellen aber nur fürs Karpfenangeln. 
Mich würde es auch interessieren ob es da sehr schlimm mit Touris ist?


----------



## Mattpohh (24. März 2015)

*AW: Krakower See*

Hallo,

ich will mit 2 Freunden in diesem Mai nach Krakow in die Feriensiedlung Kieferhain. Wir wollen vom Boot und vom Land angeln.
Gibt es Tipps und Hot Spots ?


----------

